# Loft disinfectant



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

What is a good disinfectant ? Would a diluted solution of clorox and water work as well as iodine ? Or should one get a more comprehensive product that the birds can be dipped in as well ; and could that be added to their bath water and get the same effect as dipping ? Thanks Stephen


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

You might want to try Nolvasan. It's pretty cheap from most pigeon supply companies.
You can even add it to the drinking water. It's chlorhexadine and very effective.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Modenalover6 said:


> What is a good disinfectant ? Would a diluted solution of clorox and water work as well as iodine ? Or should one get a more comprehensive product that the birds can be dipped in as well ; and could that be added to their bath water and get the same effect as dipping ? Thanks Stephen


why do you want to dip them?..do they have parasites?


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Modenalover6 said:


> What is a good disinfectant ? Would a diluted solution of clorox and water work as well as iodine ? Or should one get a more comprehensive product that the birds can be dipped in as well ; and could that be added to their bath water and get the same effect as dipping ? Thanks Stephen


I use Oxine (AH)...
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/749.html

Used as a disinfectant...or/and you can add it to their drinking and bathing water...but I don't understand what you mean when you say...get the same effect as dipping...
Dipping for what...parasites???

Dawn


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies first of all ! Yeah , I am confuzzled myself after reading the question . The brain was tired and two thoughts collided . lol Nothing unusual for me though . Yes , a multi-purpose disinfectant ; that can be used about the loft and can be added to their bath water to rid parasites .


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Nolvasan and Oxine will not kill parasites...they are disinfectants.

Nolvasan
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/794.html 
A product recommended by one of our customers, who swears by it. Use this to disinfect waterers, feeders and all around your loft. Add to the drinking water which will help eliminate all types of bacteria. 1 tablespoon per gallon of drinking water. 2 tablespoons per gallon for spraying or cleaning.

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/749.html
Oxine (AH) Sanitizer & Disinfectant 
Aids in the control of pathagons, Salmonella, E-Coli, Avian Influenza, PMV, other viruses. and Asperqillus. It is also an aid in the control of upper respiratory and fungal infections. It may be sprayed on eggs, in incubators, on birds, misted in the loft, added to the drinking water or used as a disinfectant. 7 - 15 drops to a gallon of drinking water. 6.5 oz. per gallon as a disinfectant or mist. 

Dawn


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Modenalover6 said:


> Thanks for the replies first of all ! Yeah , I am confuzzled myself after reading the question . The brain was tired and two thoughts collided . lol Nothing unusual for me though . Yes , a multi-purpose disinfectant ; that can be used about the loft and can be added to their bath water to rid parasites .


There isn't anything that you can use to disinfect the loft, and to kill parasites also. You need 2 different products. One to disinfect, or get rid of bacteria, And another for parasites. Two different things.

Nolvasan or something for disinfecting, and Permectrin II or something like that to get rid of parasites.


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Foy's was out of Nolvasan , got the Permectrin II . He is in the hospital , his daughter tried to be as much help as possible . For now, would a dose of clorox added to the drinking water be as beneficial , if so , what is the ratio of water to clorox ,and how long should it be used ? Thanks again !


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Oops , just saw your post Jay3 , so Nolvasan for disinfecting and drinking water and Permectrin II for parasites ?


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Modenalover6 said:


> Oops , just saw your post Jay3 , so Nolvasan for disinfecting and drinking water and Permectrin II for parasites ?


Yes...Nolvasan and/or Oxine for disinfecting.

Permectrin II is used for dipping or spraying the birds for parasites. 

Dawn


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Modenalover6 said:


> Foy's was out of Nolvasan , got the Permectrin II . He is in the hospital , his daughter tried to be as much help as possible . For now, would a dose of clorox added to the drinking water be as beneficial , if so , what is the ratio of water to clorox ,and how long should it be used ? Thanks again !


Please don't put clorox in the drinking water. Why do you want to put something in the drinking water? Do your birds have bugs?


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Jay3 said:


> There isn't anything that you can use to disinfect the loft, and to kill parasites also. You need 2 different products. One to disinfect, or get rid of bacteria, And another for parasites. Two different things.
> 
> Nolvasan or something for disinfecting, and Permectrin II or something like that to get rid of parasites.


The only thing close I could think of would be Apple Cider Vinegar. I use 1 tablespoon to a gallon of water 3 times a week for my doves.

# acidify the contents of the gizzard, leading to better digestion.
# lower the blood pressure and cholesterol level.
# ameliorate muscle cramps

# decrease the concentration of
* Escherichia coli
* Salmonella and
* yeasts in the colon.

# disinfect the drinking water.

The following schedule was recommended:
In the flying season: on the 2nd and 3rd day after a race
In the off season: every day for 3-4 weeks
During molting: 3-4 days per week
If diarrhea: for 5-7 days 

A dosage of 15 ml vinegar per 1000ml H2O can be used for giving them a bath, no other salts and powders being necessary, and this is said to effectively eliminate ectoparasites. 
http://serbianhighflyersydney.webs.com/applecidervinegar.htm


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Anything u can use that is easy to get other than ordering ??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

TylerBro said:


> Anything u can use that is easy to get other than ordering ??


use for what?.. they are talking about two differing things.. a parasite infection will take something else...disenfecting a loft.. will take what has been posted..like the oxine or nolvasan.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

For cleaning the loft floors and such


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

TylerBro said:


> For cleaning the loft floors and such


ok.. water mixed with bleach..or oxine or nolvasan... in a spray method after scraping works well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you use something like bleach with a strong smell, you should do it when the birds are not in the loft. The fumes can harm them.

Tek Trol from N.E. Pigeon supply works good too, and without the strong smell. It cleans and disinfects. With bleach, you actually are supposed to clean first, then use the bleach water. It doesn't clean, as such.


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

This is the skinny on the situation , got about 30 birds I need to worm for the first time ; I have noticed them scratching their heads and nibbling about their sides ; the same way a dog would do if it had fleas . Noticed some greenish colored loose looking poop . All eat well ,fly about, and look good overall . I know I need to disinfect the loft just for good hygiene and loft maintenance . Thinking that the birds need a round of something to wipe out any intestinal bugs as a prevention . No one has the scours , no vomiting , everyones eyes and nostrils are clear . As a newbie , just trying to get off to a good start with disease and parasite control .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bleach with water if not strong is fine.... not a strong bleach solution...as we do swim in it in our human pools... use common sense.......


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Worming them a couple of times a year would be good, but they could have lice or mites also if they are scratching. The Permectrin II will work, either as a spray, or as a dip. Sevin powder that you buy at the hardware store, powdered undertheir wings, tail, and on the body will work for bugs. Just keep it away from their face. Or any Permethrin powder from a supply or feed place.


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

I want to thank all that have responded with advice and concern . So glad I found this site . And thanks for taking the time to respond as well !


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Read a brief abstract that a Vet wrote about using small amounts of bleach in drinking water . Read it from the site Modena-Talk. the sevin dust sounds good , never thought about that one , have used it on dogs a time or two in years past .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Modenalover6 said:


> Read a brief abstract that a Vet wrote about using small amounts of bleach in drinking water . Read it from the site Modena-Talk. the sevin dust sounds good , never thought about that one , have used it on dogs a time or two in years past .


yeah.. read that too... I say no to the bleach in the drinking water..just as most humans want no bleach in theirs.. if you keep your birds in good husbandtry..like cleaning the loft.. giving fresh water everyday.. there is no need to add anything.. keep it simple..and use common sense..


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Okay , going to heed that advice and say no to the bleach water . One thing for sure; I am all about keeping it simple . :=)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

One thing about bleach in their drinking water. Bleach kills bacteria, both good and bad. While it may kill off bad bacteria in their gut, it will also kill off the good bacteria in their gut that they need to stay healthy. ACV in their water a couple times a week is a good idea, and it won't hurt the good bacteria.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I've read that a product called Virkon S made by Dupont is the best for disinfecting things. Kills viruses, bacteria and fungi. McLaughlin loft sayes you can even put it in the drinking water to keep the birds healthy.
I know some people use a cap full of bleach to the Gal of water to keep the water clean and it also helps the birds too. 
Nolvasan is used for the drinking water by some with no bad effects.
Seven dust kills bug on pigeons and chickens . I've used borax in the bath water but don't know if if kills bugs . I worm my bird every few months so the bug problem is not an issue for me.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

ERIC K said:


> I've read that a product called Virkon S made by Dupont is the best for disinfecting things. Kills viruses, bacteria and fungi. McLaughlin loft sayes you can even put it in the drinking water to keep the birds healthy.
> I know some people use a cap full of bleach to the Gal of water to keep the water clean and it also helps the birds too.
> Nolvasan is used for the drinking water by some with no bad effects.
> Seven dust kills bug on pigeons and chickens . I've used borax in the bath water but don't know if if kills bugs . I worm my bird every few months so the bug problem is not an issue for me.


Why not use Lysol in the loft, but not in the water?


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Vanodine is an excellent disinfectant and is used by many bird fanciers.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

rpalmer said:


> Why not use Lysol in the loft, but not in the water?


The smell of Lysol is strong. That would be bad for the birds respiratory system. 

And bleach is only effective if you use a cleanser first to get up the dried, stuck on poop. It won't disinfect any poop that is left behind. 
Also it loses its effectiveness in a day or 2 and needs to be replaced with fresh.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Would dish soap harm them if in a spray bottle ....to clean floors perches amd nest boxes ???


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Dish soap mixed in water would be fine for cleaning, and certainly wouldn't hurt them. A second bucket to rinse after, so as not to leave the soap residue. It just won't disinfect and kill bacteria. But just by cleaning you are getting up some bacteria. You can always disinfect if you wanted to a couple of times a year.


----------



## hankabus (Dec 3, 2009)

Agreed the ACV a couple of times per week for the gut, I finely chop or mince garlic and add to the ACV. some agree this is ok and some do not, whatever works for you. There is also a product called Natural Badzout I think its available at foys. It is mixed in the bathwater and removes dry dead skin if there is any and keeps the feathers in good shape. It is just a mixture of bathsalts and also relaxes the muscles after a long flight. The birds seem to love it but of course they love to bath anyway. The birds really do look awsome a day or so after the bath. And it smells good too.

Regards
Hank


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Apple Cider Vinegar or White Vinegar is very good to use for cleaning...and safe.

*Cleaning with Vinegar - Best Tips*
http://www.apple-cider-vinegar-benefits.com/cleaning-with-vinegar.html

The cheaper distilled white vinegar, available at your local supermarket, is the best type to use for cleaning. The acetic acid in vinegar is an effective disinfectant, deodorizer, and cleaner which will cut grease and soap scum, dissolve mineral buildup, and inhibit mold and bacteria growth.


*Kitchen Cutting Boards and Countertops – Cleaning with Vinegar*

The best way to sanitize kitchen food preparation surfaces such as countertops and wood cutting boards is to use the following vinegar and hydrogen peroxide germ-killing combo:

Sprayer

* Using a spray bottle, apply undiluted apple cider vinegar or white vinegar to the kitchen surface to be cleaned.

* Then immediately spray the same area with 3 percent hydrogen peroxide (available in all drugstores) from another spray bottle.

* Wipe the area clean or rinse with water.


According to Susan Sumner, a food scientist at Virginia Polytechnic Institute and State University, it does not matter whether you spray the vinegar before or after the hydrogen peroxide, the effect is the same, it kills virtually all Salmonella, Shigella, or E. Coli bacteria on heavily contaminated food preparation surfaces.

She also found that using both sprays was 10 times more effective than using either spray by itself and more effective than chlorine bleach and all other commercially available kitchen cleaners.

The vinegar / hydrogen peroxide sprays also work well to clean meats, fruits and vegetables of disease-causing germs.

Reference:
Science News Online – Food for Thought – 9/28/96 

Dawn


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

I like that and it seams more safe than bleach for the birds ..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

TylerBro said:


> Would dish soap harm them if in a spray bottle ....to clean floors perches amd nest boxes ???


that may not hurt them..but it may leave residue..or a soapy film that just smears.. really scraping well is all you need to do for the most part..and a few times a year you can spray it down with oxine and water.. or chlorhexidine mixed with water.. I really like that one..because it is also used to clean wounds with if you ever need too.. and of course some use bleach water as well.. anyone of those is all you need.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Spirit what is ur take on the hydergon perx and acv? I like the sound of it


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

TylerBro said:


> Spirit what is ur take on the hydergon perx and acv? I like the sound of it


I think it sounds great.. I have access to chlorhexidine and it is easy to mix with water and spray That is why I use it.. the reason I like it is it has the double use as a wound cleanser if you ever need to use it for that as well.. here is what it says about it for animals..


"For use in animals, it is used as a topical disinfectant of wounds. It is more effective in killing bacteria than both povidone-iodine and saline, and has residual effects up to 6 hours. Some common brand names are ChlorhexiDerm, ResiChlor, Savinox plus (Bioshields), Germi-STAT Antimicrobial Skin Cleanser, Nolvasan Skin and Wound Cleaner, and Nolvasan Ointment. It is also more beneficial to wound healing than using saline solutions alone"


----------



## jeweel (Jul 4, 2011)

I am going to use garlic in bath water for external parasite for the first time.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't believe that would work, and do you really want your birds smelling like garlic? Buy something made for parasites. You can get them cheap enough. Buy Sevin Dust 5%, and powder the birds with it, just don't get it in their eyes, or near their head. Or buy a mite and lice spray from a pet shop. Or a Permectin spray for bird bugs.


----------

